# Workshop Heaven Passaround



## matthewwh (1 Dec 2009)

We're going for a few items this time to make things a bit more interesting, all reasonably light stuff to keep the postage costs sensible.

How it works:
For those who haven't come across the concept before, a passaround involves us sending out an item (or in this case several items) for you guys to try out. Each person adds their name to the list and sends their address to the person immediately before them. We use a postal tube so that it can be reused many times.

When you receive the tube you try out the tools for a couple of days (please try to keep it moving reasonably quickly) and then send it on to the next person when you're finished. 

Please use recorded mail and hang on to the receipt until the next person confirms they have received it. 

The last person sends it back to us at Workshop Heaven.

What's in the tube?
1 x Richard Kell Adjustable Bevel
1 x Richard Kell Deluxe Dovetail Marker
1 x Cabinet Rasp
1 x Gyokucho Flush Cutting Saw
1 x Pre-Production C.I. Fall Mortice Chisel (the ones we have tinkered with) Due out Jan/Feb 2010.


----------



## ali27 (2 Dec 2009)

Nice idea!

Any updates on the planes from quansheng?

Regards,

Ali


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2009)

Interested,


----------



## Karl (2 Dec 2009)

I'm up for that - put me on the list.

Karl


----------



## laird (2 Dec 2009)

Great idea, and one that - since I have most of the items on the list - neither I nor my wallet are afraid of


----------



## bigjoe (2 Dec 2009)

Id be Keen to have a bash  

Joe


----------



## matthewwh (2 Dec 2009)

OK so far the list is (I think)

MatthewWH
Devonwoody
Karl
Joe

If people could copy and paste the list adding themselves to the bottom of it we will all be clear about who's in and who isn't. 

Devonwoody if you send me a pm with your address I'll get the parcel on its way to you. Karl please can you pm your address to devonwoody so he knows where to send it on to and so on.

Thanks for joining in!


Ali, 

After a slight delay at the other end they are now on their way and should arrive this weekend. I'll put the listings up today so you can see prices etc. Obviously I can't do the photos yet but I will try to get them done as soon as the pallet arrives.


----------



## SVB (2 Dec 2009)

I'd like to play also:

MatthewWH 
Devonwoody 
Karl 
Joe 
SVB

Simon


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

MatthewWH
Devonwoody
Karl
Joe
SVB
wizer
WellsWood (MarkW) 


Seeing as Mark's up the road, I'll stick his name down to save it going to the other end of the country and back before it gets to him.


----------



## jlawrence (2 Dec 2009)

MatthewWH
Devonwoody
Karl
Joe
SVB
wizer
WellsWood (MarkW) 
jlawrence

Especially as I'm in the market for a flush cutting saw - might as well try one out first


----------



## head clansman (2 Dec 2009)

hi 

me to please .hc


----------



## matthewwh (2 Dec 2009)

MatthewWH
Devonwoody
Karl
Joe
SVB
wizer
WellsWood (MarkW)
jlawrence 
Head Clansman

It's all packed up and ready to go, postage will be £2.80 second class recorded.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2009)

OK, wife is at home for delivery, she had her cataract op. today and she doesnt want to go shopping.


----------



## head clansman (2 Dec 2009)

Hi mathewwh 

don't know how long this pass around will take to get to me, tail end charlie, if it near christmas will it be ok for the previous name to hold as i will be away from 26 th dec - 10th jan will this be a problem for you . hc


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

Martin I think you have to allow at least a week for each person. So you're looking at 8 weeks from today to get to you.


----------



## jlawrence (2 Dec 2009)

no probs hc. I doubt it will get to me before xmas.


----------



## head clansman (2 Dec 2009)

hi

thanks guys never having done this before , that fine, ok with me .hc


----------



## LocalOak (2 Dec 2009)

Is it too late to be added to the list? I've been away for a few days.

If not, no problem and I'll watch out for next time.

Toby


----------



## matthewwh (2 Dec 2009)

Too late? 

Blimey we've only just started - hop on!

MatthewWH
Devonwoody
Karl
Joe
SVB
wizer
WellsWood (MarkW)
jlawrence
Head Clansman 
LocalOak


----------



## TobyB (2 Dec 2009)

Can I be on the list then please?


----------



## matthewwh (2 Dec 2009)

Hi Toby,

Of course, just copy and paste the list and add your name at the bottom, then send your address by pm to the person before you so that they know who to send it on to.


----------



## NeilO (2 Dec 2009)

Im up for a play, but not wanting to jump the queue Matthew, if TobyB comes back and puts his name in Im quite willing to wait and have them AFTER him.
MatthewWH 
Devonwoody 
Karl 
Joe 
SVB 
wizer 
WellsWood (MarkW) 
jlawrence 
Head Clansman 
LocalOak
TobyB*
NeilO


----------



## TobyB (3 Dec 2009)

Thanks Neil - I've pm'd Toby with my address - let me know yours?


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2009)

Posted today F(Friday) to Karl.
from Devonwoody.


----------



## Karl (7 Dec 2009)

Received the package off DW today.

Must say that the single item which stood out for me was the flush cut japanese saw, this one.

Fantastically sharp, and performed excellently even when rip cutting in some 1" oak. 

Will definitely be ordering one from Matthew, and see that he has 10% off Clifton planes at the moment.........  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## jimi43 (11 Dec 2009)

MatthewWH 
Devonwoody 
Karl 
Joe 
SVB 
wizer 
WellsWood (MarkW) 
jlawrence 
Head Clansman 
LocalOak 
TobyB* 
NeilO
jimi43

If it isn't too late. You should have my address on your database. Jim in Kent. If not will send PM

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (11 Dec 2009)

Karl":2sl30fi5 said:


> Received the package off DW today.
> 
> Must say that the single item which stood out for me was the flush cut japanese saw, this one.
> 
> ...



I was looking at that one too Karl...there were some in Axminster the other day and I was tempted....I was going for the expensive one...for dovetailing...something I am interested in doing by hand....

Will be interesting to try that one out.

(always assuming I am not too late!)

Cheers

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (11 Dec 2009)

Yes, I found the saw very tasty, it cut some protruding dovetails off and didn't leave any saw scratches. 

The rasp wasn't bad either, but I am struggling for shelf space at the moment.


----------



## Joints (11 Dec 2009)

I would be interested.


----------



## dannykaye (11 Dec 2009)

jimi43":1iywal28 said:


> I was looking at that one too Karl...there were some in Axminster the other day and I was tempted....I was going for the expensive one...for dovetailing...something I am interested in doing by hand....
> 
> 
> Jim



I use the cheap two from Axminster the Hassunme Crosscut and rip, when I first got them they were abouy £12 now they are about £22 but they are excellent and as they are designed for softwood I mistreat them horribly. However, I would not trade them for the best Disston out there.

For dovetails the Sun child backed saw that DC reccommended is just amazing. (but a bit more expensive )


----------



## matthewwh (11 Dec 2009)

I'm not sure where this rumour about Japanese saws being only for softwoods came from but it is completely false. 

The outer surface of the teeth are harder than most files and have a soft core for greater strength. The narrow blade reduces the amount of material being removed, both of which assist enormously with cutting harder materials. 

There is nothing in the manufacturers literature that suggests they should only be used for cutting softwoods - quite the reverse in fact, they variously recommend specific saws for composites, bamboo, hardwoods, hard plastics in fact I've never seen one recommended specifically for softwoods.

(please don't take this as a personal criticism Danny, it's a widely held misconception.)

The Sun Childs are still available from Gyokucho (they were one of their first saws) but I opted to spend a little bit more and go for the yokobiki and tatebiki crosscut and rip dozukis that have superceded them.


----------



## jimi43 (12 Dec 2009)

I don't know if you know the answer to this and I certainly don't want to put you "on the spot"...but since you seem a highly knowledgeable chap...could you explain what the various ukis and ikis mean?

I think I could dig up a friend with a Japanese wife but if you know it would be nice to know the origin and the various type meanings....

Cheers mate

Jim


----------



## Chems (12 Dec 2009)

I know nothing about Japanese saws but did read this:

http://blog.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/Japanese+Saw+Vs+White+Oak.aspx


----------



## matthewwh (12 Dec 2009)

I’ll do my best, here are the main ones:

Noko giri – saw
Dozuki – a very thin bladed saw with a full length back for extra support, typically used for joinery. 
Ryoba – a double edged saw, often with rip teeth along one edge and crosscut teeth along the other
Kataba – a short backed or backless saw used for making deeper cuts
Tatebiki – rip (cutting along the grain)
Yokobiki – crosscut (cutting across the grain)
Kariwaku – beam saw, a type of kataba used for larger scale work.

Chems,
An interesting link, I believe that the more expensive handmade saws are fully hardened (teeth and sawplate) and are typically harder than western handsaws so you do have to take extra care when using them. Even so, the Japanese have clearly been sawing hardwoods for centuries and I would have thought in this case that the onus fell on the supplier to ensure that their customer knew what they were buying. 

Either way, the rumour that all Japanese saws can only be used for cutting softwoods is false.


----------



## bigjoe (12 Dec 2009)

Interesting stuff Matthew,
The postie woke me up this morning delivering the tube from Karl,hopefully i can have a play over the weekend


----------



## jimi43 (12 Dec 2009)

I knew you would know Matthew and you did not disappoint! Excellent mate and it is all clear now...brilliant!

The other thing I am learning is the care that needs to be taken with the brittle nature of the teeth.....I bet MOST suppliers would just sell you one and be done...now if and when I get one...I will respect the care needed for its use.

Thanks mate

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (12 Dec 2009)

I know there's a lot of folk, including Matthew obviously, who like Jap saws. I tried them a few years ago in both hard and softwood and it's true...they do cut extremely well, whichever denomination you care to use. 
However, for me, the straight handle means that they are *very* uncomfortable to use at a Western style cabinet bench, hence my change back to a traditionally styled brass backed tenon saw. 
I understand also that they were intended to be used on the floor (as I saw demonstrated at the last Axminster show) in which case the straight geometry of the handle is far less of an issue - Rob


----------



## bigjoe (12 Dec 2009)

Well ive just opened the tube and had a look at the shiny toys inside,mainly to distract myself from being an silly person,im making to pine chests for my daughters for xmas with barrel tops and despite just checking my dimensions no less than 3 times ive still managed to cut a strip 10 mm to narrow!  , im working al fresco as i still havent managed to get the time or money to build a workshop this year....im off to look at shiny things again


----------



## David C (12 Dec 2009)

It will be interesting to hear what the new Guyokucho saws are like, I would expect them to be good.

The Sunchild, which has always been very popular in my workshop is still available from Sean at Thanet Tools, and is very reasonably priced. Excellent in hardwood.

His number is 01233 501010

best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## wizer (15 Jan 2010)

Hi guys, the passaround passed me just before I went in hospital and i thought I'd post some thoughts.

*Richard Kell Adjustable Bevel
Richard Kell Deluxe Dovetail Marker*

There's no doubt that Kell's products are superbly made. The dovetail marker is exactly that. Not much to say about that. The bevel is nice but seemed too small to be usable, IMO. Depends on the work you do. 

*Cabinet Rasp*

I took this to the end of a piece of dry oak and it handled it well. Within a few mins I had rounded over a 2 inch square end. I liked it very much but felt it was a bit on the short side. I'd go for the longer ones if I was buying

*Gyokucho Flush Cutting Saw*

Again, this did exactly what it said on the tin, no marking the timber when flush cutting plugs. It's very thin and flexible and I can see where that would both be an advantage and disadvantage. I think this should be used for more delicate work or where you need extra flexibility. 

*Pre-Production C.I. Fall Mortice Chisel *

I took this to a piece of oak that I'd pre-marked a small mortice to match the width of the chisel. This was the first time I'd chopped a mortise since my first woodworking project 5yrs ago. The chisel handled it very well and took my weedy whacks. I can't compare it to anything and intended to sharpen it before the men with the _neenaw neenaw_ took me away. But if I was in the market for some morticers, I'd buy them. This is my very quick attempt which only really shows how terrible my woodworking is :lol: 






(It's the square hole....)

Thanks for the passaround Matthew


----------



## woodbloke (15 Jan 2010)

wizer":3gesxsgq said:


> *Richard Kell Adjustable Bevel
> *
> 
> There's no doubt that Kell's products are superbly made. The dovetail marker is exactly that. Not much to say about that. The bevel is nice but seemed too small to be usable, IMO. Depends on the work you do.


I had that for Christmas from SWIMBO...very nice 8) 8) - Rob


----------



## jimi43 (15 Jan 2010)

I want to protest that I get to be after Tom and his weedy whacks with the chisel...!!!!

I'll probably end up with a blinkin' screwdriver tip to cut mortices by the time I get it passed to me!    

Only joshing with ya mate....how are you feeling?

Jim


----------



## jlawrence (23 Jan 2010)

Just to let everyone know this passaround has arrived with me this morning.
First impressions:
dovetails marker: as Tom says there's not a lot you can say about these - yet it's a marker.
bevel gauge: it is quite small but I could see some applications when making small boxes.
flush saw: about half the length of mine, again I think it'll be useful making boxes. Cuts well and no marks. I can certainly see a use for one this size.
spokeshave - at least that's what I think it is. Never used one of these so it'll be interesting to see what it does.
mortice chisel: Never used one of these.
rasp: never used one of these  but might see if it'd be any use for making knobs for small drawers.


----------



## WellsWood (23 Jan 2010)

Never got round to posting my opinion on this stuff before sending them off to Jon, so now is as good a time as any.

TBH the Kell stuff left me largely unimpressed. Beautiful to look at and obviously well made neither felt comfortable in the hand to me. The large thumbscrew on the bevel gauge felt particularly out of place, and the dovetail marker was just a little clunky fro it's small size to get a good grip on (I'm a bit hamfisted though, I'm sure it will find a place in many tool cupboards).

The flushcut saw was nicely proportioned, cut very well and was razor sharp like all the Japanese style saws I have tried. The set was on the wrong side for me though, being right handed this meant I had to cut right to left, i.e. towards my free hand. I normally I like to place a finger or two on top of the blade to keep it flush to the workpiece, which in this instance I couldn't do. It wasn't marked up as L or R handed so I'm assuming they're all like this. If I'm going to be especially picky I also though the rivets in the handle would have benefitted from being flush rather than slightly proud of the wood.

I didn't try the mortice chisel, they're not my thing anyway but if they were I wouldn't be buying any based on this one. The handle wasn't on quite straight (to my eye at least), and the grinding was shocking - every surface was rounded, by the look of it by being linished - badly. The shoulder on the tang seemed rather unsubstantial to me, leaving a lot of endgrain exposed within the weak looking ferrule, and I wouldn't have felt very confident of it surviving much pounding. A resounding miss IMO.

The Boggs copy spokeshave however was an absolute delight. Lovely to behold and very very comfortable to hold and use, despite the adjustment requiring a bit of practice to get the hang of. Mine are Veritas with the adjustment screws so this was a bit of a learning curve for me, but it didn't take long and I soon got the hang of setting the blade slightly skewed and adjusting the depth of cut by using a different part of the blade. The blade took a keen edge, and in the small use I put it to seemed to hold it extremely well. I liked this a lot, so much in fact that if they'd been around 12 months ago Rob Lee wouldn't have got a look in :wink: 
To be honest, the reason it is so good is the only problem I have with this, and that is the fact that it is clearly a *direct copy* of what is possibly the best 'shave on the market today. A very good copy, to be sure, and at a price not to be sniffed at, but a copy nonetheless. I'm not sure how I feel about this. On the one hand the performance/price ratio makes it very attractive indeed, and I've no doubt Matthew will sell them by the shedload, but ethically.....hmmm :? I think it sails pretty close to the wind, I have to ask myself how I would feel if Clifton (of whose kit I am a stalwart fan) went to the wall because a chinese copy at half the price were to suddenly be available. The answer, I fear, is "not very".


----------



## wizer (23 Jan 2010)

Spokeshave? There may have been a mix up Jon, that wasn't in this passaround #-o Are you talking about one of these:


----------



## WellsWood (23 Jan 2010)

wizer":1ievge7p said:


> Spokeshave? There may have been a mix up Jon, that wasn't in this passaround #-o Are you talking about one of these:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

Oh pipper, please don't say I got the stuff mixed up   :roll: 

Just read the first page and realized it is so, my bad. I grabbed all the stuff off Tom's bench while he was out of action and took too much. Oh well at least I said nice things about it.


----------



## wizer (23 Jan 2010)

No worries. Mark. My fault for having faulty apendics 

The 'shave was just meant for my own personal fetish.  .and I must get around to posting my review on it.

Jon, if you can send the 'shave back to WH and I'll reimburse you for the cost.


----------



## jimi43 (23 Jan 2010)

That is absolutely HILARIOUS Tom/Jon....you guys made my day!!

HEY! So do I get to review the spokeshave??? :wink:  

Jim


----------



## jlawrence (23 Jan 2010)

ROFLMAO.
I didn't think that it was meant to be in there.

Tom, No worries. I'll send it back to Matthew. No need to worry about reimbursing. It'll be interesting to see what it does - now I'll have to look up what I'm supposed to use one for


----------



## Auguste Gusteau (23 Jan 2010)

matthewwh":2g4y1vug said:


> I'm not sure where this rumour about Japanese saws being only for softwoods came from but it is completely false.



It come from a famous north-american magazine editor and blogger.


----------



## devonwoody (23 Jan 2010)

Spokeshave, funny I thought, thanks guys for returning my sanity. :wink:


----------



## wizer (23 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":2bje8lvk said:


> returning my sanity. :wink:



No chance


----------



## jlawrence (23 Feb 2010)

just to let you know this passaround is on it's way to head clansman


----------



## head clansman (1 Mar 2010)

hi all 

Yep i received it and tried out (most) items in the box , have pm'd localoak just waiting for his address to arrive before sending it on .

In the mean time here is MHO, In the box is a jumble of good and bad, let get the bad out of the way first .

Well the most disappointing thing I found was the size of some of the tools , but the most disappointing one was the Mortice chisel , its quality I found to be below standard , the finish to the steel blade was poor and uneven , the wrong type of handle ( not as i remember them) not enough beef for the type of work it's designed to do , plus the handle out of line with the blade and the brass ferrel very poor quality .

THATS THAT OUT THE WAY .

NOW THE GOOD 

Now the adjustable bevel is a good very high quality tool , it only let down is it size i feel it should be about 100 percent bigger , however i think there is a niche for it as it is for say something along the line of perhaps a box maker etc .

Dovetail marker it's much the same here as well lovely high quality tool but two small, about 50 percent bigger would have been better .

Now the flush cutting saw I admit I never tried it, but i can see a need for one of these In the not to distant future ( matthew are these made sightly bigger ?) it does have a nice flexible blade with very very fine teeth which i feel will do a lovely neat job , but again i felt it needs to be about 50 percent longer in the blade.

NOW THE VERY BEST 

Now I saved the best till last, ahhhh the rasp what a lovely tool you did this on purpose mate, you must have guested that i was to be making some infill planes soon and this tool when tried out is the bees knees just the tools i will be needing for those to the finishings of the shaping of the totes and handles plus the final touches before sanding , really a treat to use, I will be placing an order in the next few days for these , and possible the saw as well .

CONCULSION

all in all some really nice quality tools apart from some of there sizes but with the exception of the mortice chisel quality .

Well these are my views, this only leaves me to say, matthew thankyou for including me in the passaround I have really enjoyed taking part in it. I look forwards to the next one . hc


ps have now heard from toby (LocalOak ) matthews tools all went of in the post ealier today 2/3/2010 .


----------



## LocalOak (6 Mar 2010)

Have arrived safe and sound, sorry should have said so earlier

 

toby


----------



## ceparkinson9 (10 Mar 2010)

is it to late to join
charles


----------



## LocalOak (11 Mar 2010)

A quick review before I send it on.

OK, this is my first passaround and I am pretty much a novice woodworker, but here's my opinion on this one.

1. The dovetail marker - Shiny! Marks up dovetails, feels solid, is accurate to a much higher tolerance than I can measure. Err. that's it. If I wanted a dovetail marker I'd be happy with this one.

2. The adjustable bevel. Pretty much the same as the dovetail marker, well made, solid, elegant and nice to have. Though I tend to echo HC's comment that it's a bit small, a larger tool can be used to mark up small things (on the whole) but not vice versa. Again, a very nice tool and not much more I can say on it.

3. The mortice chisel. Nice piece of steel that took an edge pretty easily and stayed sharp for the relatively small amount of abuse I gave it. I have not used a mortice chisel before and did like the fact that I could lever out big chips from a mortise confident that the tool would take it. So I've learnt a bit about mortise chisels...

I took an offcut of kiln dried oak and just cut a mortise in it. It was quick and easy and I can see the difference a dedicated mortise chisel will make for this job. It does make me want a set and this one seems to be a good tool. [edit] NB, I don't have HC's expertise with tools and based my review on how it felt for me to use it. I bow to his knowledge on the quality of the build [edit] My only concern was that the handle felt a little small, I have relatively small hands and was concerned that I could grasp virtually all the handle in my hand. I suspect it would disappear into the paws of anyone with larger hands, and that could mean it's tricky to use.

I then took a piece of 10mm oak dowel and drove it into the mortise so I could try out the flushcut saw.

4. The flushcut saw. I was surprised at quite how delicate this tool was and was initially rather hesitant using at as a result. But I found as soon as I started using it you could saw quite vigorously and it went through the oak dowel effortlessly. I wouldn't mind one of these in my tool kit but for me it would be a bit of a luxury (no obstacle to the slope of course :lol and there are other things higher up my list. It did leave a very nice finish and didn't touch the planed surface around the dowel. Pretty impressed with it actually.

5. The cabinet rasp. I've never really seen the need for a rasp before, have only used one occasionally. However, I now realise that I wasn't using a proper rasp, I was using an ikea cheese grater on a stick. I tried shaping a bit of reclaimed oak floorboard, 25mm thick and don't know how old but certainly very well seasoned. It cut it swiftly, cleanly and controllably. I was very impressed and can now start to see a lot more places where I could use this. The thing that impressed me the most was the speed of cut, it just zipped through the wood. I'd like a set please.

Thank you Matthew and I'll be sending this lot on as soon as I can get to a post office.

Toby


----------



## TobyB (9 Apr 2010)

Interesting to see the real things after the reviews. Tried to approach them with a completely open mind (empty is fairly normal for me really) ... and I can't claim that much experience to base opinions on ... but, here goes ...

Flush saw. Felt really flimsy and fragile. worked really well. Probably better than the larger Veritas item I have - more delicate, and might have conformed better to the curves of the moulded stool seat I last used one of these in anger on when trimming the wedged legs off. But I might have broken it? If I didn't have one already, might buy this. Not yet convinced myself I need both ... but early days!

Dovetail and Adjustable bevel. Nicely made bits of brass. Sure they are good tools. Seemed very small. If I only/mainly made (or wanted to make, to be more realistic) smallish things like jewellery boxes they'd probably be great. Think I can manage without for now ...

Mortice Chisel. Confess I didn't use this ... but only because I have been using another (slightly larger at 8 mm) one from a set of 4 I bought off Matthew at the beginning of the year. And unlike other posters, I've been really impressed by my tools ... never properly cut mortices before ... made a table (pictures in Projects) and pleased with results as a first try. Having read Jeff Gormans pages (ref'd in current "mortice help" thread), done even better. I liked the size and feel of the handle on mine, and it helped me accurately line up the chisel for successive cuts back and forth, in my hands. I think the pass-around item might be a pre-production model, or has suffered in resharpening, as the geometry (I now understand thanks to Jeff) and edges are less crisp than my own set. I'm very impressed with my tools - don't think the pass-around model does Matthews stock justice ...

Rasp. Like others I'm afraid ... I've played with rasps (got a couple) and thought they were rubbish tools ... but ... a bit like only having used a sureform or a cheap'n'nasty plane ... then you use a decent (sadly expensive) plane and you think "wow! " ... well this rasp was similarly impressive. I don't think I need one at the moment (what has "need" got to do with it some of you will be asking, isn't "want" the word?) ... but I'm realising that those references to Auriou (and now Bahco?) tools are completely different beasts. If I decided I want to make mandolins or any similar scrolls etc, I'll be after these ... I know a set of carving chisels will do much the same ... but ...

So ... I'll be passing the parcel on next week - tube loaded but not sealed or addressed yet ...

Thanks Matthew - enjoyed playing with the toys!


----------



## jimi43 (22 Apr 2010)

Tube received Chez Jimi.

I have to go to work at 3pm so will review over the weekend and post some thoughts....

First impressions...couldn't wait to test out the rasp....seems like something I would buy...more delicate that my monster blunt one or my neighbours large one.....could be just what I need!

Bevel...nice but whilst the build is good...the tightening is not adequate.

Chisel...mmm...I have nicely sharpened old ones and this one looks no different...tests will tell.

Flush saw...appears to have a kerf.....mmmm need to test that as I thought it should not have ANY kerf.....seems very sharp though...like a tiny clone of my bigger Japanese Ryoba....

Later guys and gals.

Jim


----------



## miles_hot (22 Apr 2010)

jimi43":38gz4kfv said:


> Flush saw...appears to have a kerf.....mmmm need to test that as I thought it should not have ANY kerf.....seems very sharp though...like a tiny clone of my bigger Japanese Ryoba....
> 
> Later guys and gals.
> 
> Jim



Did you mean kerf? :shock:  Maybe you meant set? 

Miles


----------



## jimi43 (23 Apr 2010)

miles_hot":2plmvxrk said:


> jimi43":2plmvxrk said:
> 
> 
> > Flush saw...appears to have a kerf.....mmmm need to test that as I thought it should not have ANY kerf.....seems very sharp though...like a tiny clone of my bigger Japanese Ryoba....
> ...



Yeh....I meant set! DOH! My excuse was that Mr McAfee meant that I spent 18 hours at work today and me brain fried!!!!  Damn work...puts a right mockers on yer whittlin'!

:wink: 

Cheers Miles...I would have been distraught had I created the wrong impression! 8)  

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (23 Apr 2010)

Ok..the sun was out today so for those of you who have not seen the kit...I took some pictures. I am on my last shift this week at 3pm so this has to be short and sweet...

The tools:







The mortice chisel will need a little honing to remove the burr rollover from previous work...






It seems very hard steel! Very functional...use review later but it is well made with a nice beech handle and brass ferrule:






The RK bevel gauge is nicely made...small and functional:






More tests on that tomorrow....

The Japanese flush cutting saw...






Cheaper handle than the rest (aren't they all like that) but mightly sharp (ouch!)

and finally...the rasp...






Nice beech handle again....quite small...which is just what I need...and appears to cut very well on the oak scrap that I tried...more on that later...






SO...that's the quartet...in the beautiful Kentish sunshine...

Thought I would get them up so you guys and gals can see them at their best before the sun goes in again! :wink: 

Testing tomorrow after a morning at the bootfair....

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Matt_S (23 Apr 2010)

They look good in the sun! Is this pass round never ending, could I join or are they destined to return to their owner soon?


----------



## jimi43 (24 Apr 2010)

Ok...the refurbishment of the steamer recliner took a lot of today up which was not planned BUT it does mean that I can test these tools tomorrow in anger on REAL work...when I make the mortice for the new leg I have to make. 

I can also fully test the rasp on the leg because the end is contoured.

ANYWAYS....off to the test....

First..I tested the flush cutting Japanese saw. Now as I said, I could feel a set on this saw and so I was rather sceptical as to whether it would work without leaving any scratches...which is the whole point of these saws...

The *first *test:






For this test I decided that I would use oak as the dowel....a hard wood...and I embedded it into mahogany which was somewhat softer and would show any scratching if it occurred.






I am not 100% on how to use these things as this is the very first time I have had the luxury....but I bent the handle to keep it away and started hacking....






Well that's it....cut through REALLY easily! This thing is sharp and very controllable...






Yes...there was dust...BUT.....






I am very surprised and pleased...as you can see...not a single scratch...perfectly flush and beautifully clean!! I WANT one!! This was a very pleasant surprise indeed!

The *second* test was using the Richard Kell adjustable 4" bevel gauge....now I feel this is eye candy but not quite functional...I don't really like smaller adjustable gauges...I prefer fixed ones for purpose...so how did this perform...






Well...I set it to roughly 90 degrees and scored some lines with my new homemade marking knife. It felt quite small and almost uncontrollable....had a tendency to slip...but I have large hands...

I set a rough 6-8 degrees for a dovetail bevel and marked again...still ok but a little awkward.






Then I got bored with that little device and decided to see how the flush saw would cut the dovetail sides....REALLY impressed!






How accurate is that!

Of course...the observant will see that this "dovetail" is inside out...I just started hacking away without thinking. Tomorrow I will try this saw on a few real hand dovetails to see how well it performs over the Ryoba!






To be realistic...the new adjustable Ryoba saw that I have would make easy work of this but even though this saw is very small and flexible is performed beautifully!






So...the tool that I was almost sure would be superb...the RK gauge...was just ok...too small for me...but the saw...well....BRILLIANT!

Now on to test *THREE*....the little rasp! The one that I was dying to try...






Now this tool is really NICE! It cuts with little effort and for a course rasp...it is relatively close to finished texture. It is nowhere near as brutal as my big turnip rasp....and you get the feeling that you could whittle something rather complex...we shall see! Watch this space!

So...swiftly on to test *FOUR*.....the mortice chisel....

The prep for this was a roughly marked rectangle (of course)....






This cuts quite well really...






I prefer my old Sorby of course but that sort of quality these days would set you back and arm and a leg...so let's be fair...this little baby does a hell of a good job. 

One thing that I noticed was that it was remarkably comfortable...in fact...very comfortable...which wouldn't strike you given such a plain tool. It sets out to cut mortices and that's what it does...effectively and cleanly. And I only had to use my very small iron adjusting mallet to tap it too!






Well...that's the lot guys...rather basic tests....not in anger on a real project until tomorrow....but I hope this gives you a viewpoint....

But before I say tata for the night...Matt sent me a little gem which I will be testing tomorrow for him...but here is a sneek preview...






Now this IS a real beauty...but I will keep that review for a separate thread....

Cheers :wink: 

Jimi


----------

